# Photoshoot: New guy-Death the Fish



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, so I snuck this guy home from work the other night and yesterday he got into Zeus's side of the tank TWICE and, as you can see, got himself all sorts of torn up ;P 
Took me a while to think of a name...my friend wanted to call him Pelican(no, I don't get it either xDD), and I was calling him Two-face for a little bit, since he's got this, like, partial mask going on, but then it hit me...the perfect name....Death The fish!! And I concluded he tried to kill himself because he wasn't symetrical! 8D-waits for someone to get the reference.-(I'll explain later when someone gets it/no one gets it).
Oh, and in some pics hes green, and in others hes blue....hes actually blue xD 
LOL, so....enjoy the pic spam guys ;D The first two were taken with my little point and shoot....and they're horrible, but they're of him BEFORE he got beat up ;P So I thought I'd share...xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

SOUL EATERRR!!! <3333

He's beautiful  Even if he is a bit beat up ^_^
And you (Dad) still have an amazing camera. Jealousss xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL!! Haha! I knew YOU would get it CR xD <3

Hehe, thanks xD Yeah, I still think hes adorable, even if he did try and kill himself ;P
Hehehehe xDDD Thanks!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Muwahaha.

And it's always the suicidal ones we love the most XD Cuz they've got the spunk >.>


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL xDD So true.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That tank looks interesting  Is that... pink gravel??


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, it originally wasn't THAT pink...;P Haha, its faded with time.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD It suits him!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xDD Doesn't it?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Death the Kid and his Pink Gravel >_< Heck yes!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL xDD Yes!!
Now all he needs are Patty and Liz fishys methinks ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XDD Set him up in a divided 10 gal, with his two ladies on either side >.>


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL I soooooo should xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Do eeett X33


And then pictures, of course. Pink gravel required.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL My dad would kill me if I set up another tank though..xDD Ahh, I wish I could...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

D'aww Dx Darn it xDD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, maybe at some point...xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Mwahahahaaaa......


Bwahahahaaa!!!


>.>

Yay!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD Someone is bored ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Tired, really XD 2:00 hurr.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he was beautiful! i love his color!

Also is his name Death?:/


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, GO TO BED CR xD

Hehe, thanks!! xD He really caught my eye when I was sorting through the new arrivals, I just had to take him home <3


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Poor little guy! Hope he heals up ok.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, I'm confident he'll make a full recovery xDD I've treated worse. He already has some clear fin regrowth too


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im so happy your back DF! Glad hes recovering nicely!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Then we want pics when he's as good as new 

OH, and I still want pics of your other fish XD Like your babies


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, thanks!!!

Oh! And I might as well explain now...xD Death the Kid is a character from the anime/manga Soul Eater who is obsessed with symmetry. Everything HAS to be symmetrical, or he freaks out....even though he himself isn't symmetrical xD

Haha, I know, I know! xDD Tonight my three boys get their photoshoot


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!

And I never understood why he didn't just color his hair.... 


WAIT, I SEE NOW, read the page XDD

Shave it off?

WAIT, I SEE THAT TOO.

x.x idk. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i cant wait!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love his colors AND his pink gravel.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He truly is beautiful!!


----------



## Fire Cush (Sep 19, 2010)

so cute


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww he's a cutie! He looks about like Haze right now, Chance got into his side and beat the snot out of him... Haze looks like Death and Chance doesn't have a scratch. Poor guy.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL CR xDDD

Haha, thanks guys xD
Well, I came home to find him in Zeus's side of the tank AGAIN -__- Ugh...I moved him to another section that I KNOW he can't get out of...;P Little brat...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Houdini fishy 

And methinks I need sleep, since I'm now seeing the title as "Deathshoot: New guy- Death to the Kid"

):


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL xDD
Yeeeeeeeeah....perhaps time for sleep...xDDD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Heheh, I have a policy where I must not sleep until midnight... 20 minutes from now x.x

Breaking that policy would be... would be pish posh!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Chance is a Houdini fish too! xD He drives me CRAZY because he finds his way into places I thought he could NEVER get through!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, nice CR xD

LOL, darn those Houdini fish!!! They make things so hard for us...;P


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, yes they do >.< Grr!

You two make me laugh. I stalk these threads just because y'all amuse me xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xDD Haha, yeah, we're a little crazy...glad you find us amusing! ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I probably shouldn't take that as a compliment but... LOL, I think I will XD Because I'm gosh-darned greedy! 

MIDNIGHT!
I'mma sleep now ^_^

I'll keep pestering you, though... Picturesss. P


Mwaha.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Pfft, you horrible, horrible picture-obsessed-stalker ;P


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehehe well take it as a compliment because it definitely amuses me  And hopefully I don't sound like a creepy stalker! D:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xD Nah, you don't sound like a stalker....CR is WAY worse then you xD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha so I've noticed! She's a super stalker  A picture-obsessed-super-stalker xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, exactly!! xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel the love in this thread XD

I admit it. I'm a stalker. It's just my day job, though >.> 

MW- ... heheh.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, we love you CR! xDD LOL


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Of course we love you!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awwwh! What a cutie. I love his little face. Cx


----------



## Lilpeanut (Sep 19, 2010)

Aaaww, poor guy got so beaten up. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, thanks! <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes gorgeous! And ive been reading your convorsations and they are pretty wierd!

CR,DF, and Sorry i cant pronounce that name but it starts with an (N)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks! And LOL xDD Yeah...we're just awesome like that ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Muwahahaha <3 I love you guys, too xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Lol, you better!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

kukuku, what if I said that I was LYING? :O


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:O So your a laying-picture-obsessed-super-stalker?! >8C


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

IT WAS HYPOTHETICAL D:

Dx I don't liee!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmm! Thats what they all say! xDD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, maybe I should clear my user name up. It's nah-koh-rah-met. Easy to pronounce.  Nochoramet, nahkohrahmet.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, but you need a nickname methinks ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Nocho? 

>.> Creative, eh? LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol CR that made me laugh! Nacho lol like nacho cheese! hehe.

And you guys are really silly lol. i love this thread, although its way off topic lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...Nacho ;D I like that. 
You are now Nacho!! xDDD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yupp DF declared it! lol you are nacho, hehe that makes me laugh everytime i say it. Hey nacho what did Nochoramet stand for or what was that word?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, xDD Nachoooooo ;D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

No no no! Not nAcho, nOcho. nah-koh! And nochoramet is a user name me and my teacher made up for me without using my name. It's a long, drawn out story that I could not type because it's just a bunch of random train of thoughts but basically... we twisted a bunch of words around until we got nochoramet. It means (to us) "she who loves technology".


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, oh I know it's Nocho....but Nacho is more fun ;D Heheh
Interesting though....Haha, I'm cartianlt not that creative with words xD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha I know I know. I guess I can go by either 
And technically I didn't make it up, my teacher did and I just nodded along with everything she said xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I shall call you Nacho from now on then!! ;D
LOL, then your teacher is very creative xD Hah, sounds like what I would have done, just nodded and smiled


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

NACHOOO!!! Lol. If it takes me a while to catch on, forgive me xD. And she is BRILLIANT. She's like my hero. She's so smart and creative and imaginative. Very very good with computers as well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> No no no! Not nAcho, nOcho. nah-koh! And nochoramet is a user name me and my teacher made up for me without using my name. It's a long, drawn out story that I could not type because it's just a bunch of random train of thoughts but basically... we twisted a bunch of words around until we got nochoramet. It means (to us) "she who loves technology".


Haha! okay cool

Thats unique!

How did you remember that?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, its okay xDD I'll just keep calling you Nacho anyways  Hehe


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

haha I'll probably respond anyways, it looks close enough to nocho that I won't notice the difference xD it took me a minute to notice it said nacho in the first place because I read it as nocho!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, me two, except the other way around...xDD Yay for Dyslexia!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nacho!! hahaaa!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually I do think he looks like a Pelican...

I'm going to go out on a stretch and guess Soul Eater? Though I've never watched the series...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, My friend came up with that name totally out of the blue without even seeing the fish yet xDD Though I agree, he does kinda look like a Pelican....I like Death the Fish better 

Haha, yup! Soul Eater! xD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol soul eater! He's adorable~ what type of tail is he?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hes a CT xDD Or hes SUPPOSED to be....xD LOL, you can't tell now though ;P


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, he shouldn't have tried to kill himself, now he's even less symetrical then before... Uh oh, keep an eye out for extreme fishy depression! XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, I know right?! xD Haha, He seems to be very angry though instead of depressed luckily...but I don't say hes not symmetrical around him, just in case ;D


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

this thread is to funny! hope death the fish gets a new tail soon! good luck!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks!! xD Lol, yeah, his tail is starting to grow back in rather nicely


----------

